
Bitcoin Halving Arrives: Mining Rewards Drop for Third Time in History - aspenmayer
https://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-halving-arrives-mining-rewards-drop-for-third-time-in-history
======
k00b
Coinbase transaction message in last mined block with 12.5 BTC subsidy:
"NYTimes 09/Apr/2020 With $2.3T Injection, Fed's Plan Far Exceeds 2008 Rescue"

[https://blockchair.com/bitcoin/block/629999](https://blockchair.com/bitcoin/block/629999)

------
marcell
Here is the lucky halving block:
[https://www.blockchain.com/btc/block/000000000000000000024be...](https://www.blockchain.com/btc/block/000000000000000000024bead8df69990852c202db0e0097c1a12ea637d7e96d)

